# We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Germany to pick it up!



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

We have been in contact with Audi for some time concerning the European Delivery Program and my wife and I are fortunate enough to be the first to get to do it.......I guess you could call us "Test Pilots" for the new program. We are picking up our new Audi Q7 in early December at the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt and plan on touring around Europe for a couple of weeks. (can't wait) I will post about our travels while we are there and even more when we get home. (of course there will be plenty of pics).
We did this type of program with our Volvo a few years back and had an incredible experience. We have been hoping ever since we could purchase a new Audi the same way.......Autobahn anyone? 
We have a good idea on where we will be touring through but if someone has some good ideas on things to do around Ingolstadt I'm all ears.
Here is the website in case anyone hasn't seen it yet:
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
btw, we actually toured the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt a few years ago while we were on our trip and were very impressed with it.......absolutely amazing and a must see, especially for Audi "Fans
Q7 4.2, Garnet Red, Sunroof, Tech Pkg, 20 inch Wheels, Nav, Cold, Tow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

Sounds great man. Good luck with the trip. We'd be interested in running a piece on your experience if you're open to sharing it.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... ([email protected])*

absolutely.......no problem.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

congrats... and while you're over there, see what you can do about getting Audi to bring the C6 allroad over here


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (sieben)*

From what I have heard, it will come over next fall as an 08 model. No word yet though on if it will have an air suspension like the C5.......ala Volvo XC70 or Subie Outback.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

sound like a great time. I hope to do it in 08


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_From what I have heard, it will come over next fall as an 08 model. No word yet though on if it will have an air suspension like the C5.......ala Volvo XC70 or Subie Outback.

I don't think your info is completely right. It's not completely wrong either.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... ([email protected])*

Thanks for the heads up.......anything you care to share with the rest of us? 








I am really hoping to replace my allroad with the new one in the few years to come. (probably Euro delivery)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

What I've heard is nothing solid, more a thought than a planned model at this point. Audi recognizes the allroad customer was different than the Q7 customer is currently. It's not an immediate jump to move into a Q7. For those who want something more sporting, Q7 might not be the answer. So, what are the options?
A6 Avant is pricey and one reason they didn't go S6 Avant. That would make A6-based allroad significantly more expensive than an equivalent Q7. AND, they'd have to federalize the new motor in that chassis, unless they kept it 3.2 (yawn). Who wants that?
So, this raises a few key questions about what is key to an allroad buyer. Also, what sort of elements could expand the scope of who finds the allroad to be an attractive option, thus making it more of a success than maybe it was in the past.
Could it have a steel suspension rather than an air suspension? Is the adjustable suspension on the allroad an integral quality? It's not for the XC70, but XC70 is a distinctly different customer in many ways.
Would it have to be a higher hp engine? Or perhaps a TDI for better efficiency. Maybe higher performance and higher efficiency of a brawnier TDI.
Is it size? Must it be an A6? Could it be smaller? A4? A3? 
At least with A4 and A3 you have a wider range of engine offerings that with a structurally same steel suspension, less federalization would need to happen and a lower price could be maintained. Those are strong business cases. The question is, is the return of the allroad in some form (as it is, as it was, as it could be) worth bringing it here. For anything to happen, that answer needs to be yes first, and I'd be willing to bet there are folks in Auburn Hills and Ingolstadt running the numbers to figure out that very question.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... ([email protected])*

I had the opportunity to speak with Mr. de Nysschen this last summer and posed this question to him. He mentioned pretty much what you said. The A6 Avant was a pretty expensive chassis to produce and if the allroad were to spun off from this chassis it would be into the $60K range.......pretty expensive when you look at the Q7 pricing. That is when he also mentioned no air suspension or a few other bits to lower the price. 
He also mentioned not to be surprised to see a version of the R10 diesel making it's way into a few of the production vehicles. Q7 (already announced) R8, S8, A8, and maybe even the A6 model range. Have you any info on this?
More info would be to follow during the Detroit Auto Show.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

Yes, expect a diesel announcement at Detroit. That's what I've heard. L.A. could happen, but probably Detroit.
V12 TDI? Rumor is it won't fit D3 or C6, so it'd have to be the new longitudinal architecture, and both of those cars are due slight refreshenings before going away, so that won't happen with that motor immediately if the fitment issues are true.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... ([email protected])*

you definitely are the man in the know.


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

Congrads having your photo on AUDI USA. One question were they firm with the 19% VAT ? BMW for one does not reqire this. I don't care to loan Audi 7k for 90 days... 
DL


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (dl7265)*

Yes, they were firm, but the dealer just took our check as a deposit and will not cash it. They will return it to me when my Q7 arrives at the dealer. So, in a nut shell, you really do not have to loan them any money. I was worried about that same issue, but felt much better when it was explained to me. My dealer has had my check for over a month and when I was in the other day for service on my allroad, the GM said it was still in my file waiting to be handed back to me.
I hope this helps. I can't recommend this program enough as a way to purchase a new Audi and really get a chance to experience the car the way it was meant to be. I plan on replacing my 2002 allroad the same way we bought my wifes Q7.......it was a trip of a lifetime.










_Modified by k2allroad at 1:15 AM 1/2/2007_


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_Yes, they were firm, but the dealer just took our check as a deposit and will not cash it. They will return it to me when my Q7 arrives at the dealer. So, in a nut shell, you really do not have to loan them any money. I was worried about that same issue, but felt much better when it was explained to me. My dealer has had my check for over a month and when I was in the other day for service on my allroad, the GM said it was still in my file waiting to be handed back to me.
I hope this helps. I can't recommend this program enough as a way to purchase a new Audi and really get a chance to experience the car the way it was meant to be. I plan on replacing my 2002 allroad the same way we bought my wifes Q7.......it was a trip of a lifetime.









_Modified by k2allroad at 1:15 AM 1/2/2007_

Great, thanks for being a pioneer in the program http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
DL


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (dl7265)*

Thanks, it was my pleasure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

so how much did u end up saving picking it up in europe. When i buy a new one thats gonna be the way to go 
hurray for european dilvery


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (chaos2984)*

It depends on the model. I believe all models have a 5% discount exept the A3 which is 3%. 

http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

European Tourist Delivery of a German vehicle can be a life changing experience for anyone who has never been to Germany. In your wildest dreams you can't imagine the fun of driving your new "prize" through the Black Forest, the 180 degree switchbacks of the Bavarian Alps or the unlimited speed zone areas of the A-Bahn!
Having done this myself, I speak from experience when I say you'll never be the same after being able to enjoy the thrill of driving as it was meant to be, in a land so enchanting, it defies description with the written word. And to do it in your new Audi, is well... indescribable.
Driving through this wonderland from ancient castles to auto museums to the Nurburgring race track and more is a fantasy that you will treasure for a lifetime. I doubt many Americans can imagine passing a police car on the Autobahn at say 120+ mpg and not getting a speeding ticket. Nor can most Americans imagine drifting your car through the breathtaking Alps on rural roads that have 30+ degree inclines. And the natural beauty of the Black Forest or the view from the atop the 10,000 foot high Zugspitze mountain, is simply incredible. You can easily consume two weeks time in a blur and love every second of every day beyond your wildest dreams -- all as a result of European Tourist Delivery. Life is good, very, very good.
Trust me - Been there, done that!


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

I've lived here 2 1/2 years and I can second raceware's comments. How did the trip go and if you haven't come yet let me know and maybe we can meet up and I'll take you to the Nurenburg ring, it's about 1 hour and some change north of me, or we can go an hour south and hit Hockenhiem
Your choice, let me know.


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (87Euro)*

In my experience you haven't lived until you've visited and driven in Germany ! It's not just the speeds on the A-Bahn but the natural beauty, the wonderful winding roads, the German car museums, the people, etc. It's a total "cultural experience" not to be missed.


----------



## R8runner (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

I am hoping to arrange Europea delivery on an R8 in the Fall. A few questions:
1. Hopefully this will be available with details soon (I'm in USA) 
2. I realized that perhaps the driving experience may not be fully what I anticipate--as the car will not be broken in yet and will have restrictions on rpm etc for the first xxx miles. Any suggestions? I am wondering if it would be just as good to pick up the car and/or just visit at factory/museum and drive something else or not even drive.
3. Finally, the question on payment of VAT--it is a lot up front--even though I would get it back, I am not excited about about paying this up front.
4. Any official word yet on and European discount and/or special R8 owners/buyers program?


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (R8runner)*

If you go to the link below and place your cursor over the word "experience" on the right side of the page you'll see a lot of details on the European Tourist Delivery program including vehicle discount and a delivery schedule of events, etc.
As far as driving is concerned, you just drive your new Audi "normally" for a specified number of miles as determined by Audi. Normal in this case means don't baby the car and don't beat the car - just drive normal. Usually rpm is limited to 5,000 rpm for the first 600-1000 miles with lots of throttle position variation to seat the piston rings nicely. Don't drive at one engine speed for long periods of time as this delays ring sealing. Wide open throttle blasts are usually limited to 1-2 seconds for the first 600 miles. If you plan a week or more vacation in Germany and you'll be very glad you did... 600-1000 miles will go by in no time at all. 
BTW, 5000 rpm in high gear is a pretty fast speed so it's not like you'll need to or want to baby your new car. With the wonderful winding roads of Germany I think you'd definitely want to be driving your car.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
My understanding on the VAT is that a seperate 20% deposit (check) is held by your dealer. Once the car is officially exported, you get the deposit back. You may want to verify this with the selling dealer but I don't think most are cashing the check unless the car fails to be exported within 90 days - as in you skip the country and don't return the car to Audi for shipment to the U.S. The check is insurance that Audi won't get stuck paying the VAT if you disappear with the car.
Hope this helps!



_Modified by raceware at 9:55 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## R8runner (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (raceware)*

Raceware
Thanks, this answers a lot. At this time the R8 is not listed, but hoprfully it will be shortly, as the RS4 is and alsoS8 etc. It seems as if I must do this if at all possible. I think I can hold it down in Europe also and still drive faster than anywhere in USA (legally).


----------



## andie68 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... ([email protected])*

Does Audi have any plans to include the S3 in the European Delivery Program?
Thanks!


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (andie68)*

unfortunately as of now, no. The S3 will not make it to this side of the pond (as of now, but I would not hold my breath). After taking delivery of our Q7 through Euro Delivery last December, I'm absolutely hooked. I am hoping to replace my allroad this way with the new A5/S5.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (R8runner)*

R8runner, To answer your VAT question more specifically.......We gave our dealer a check for the VAT amount which they held until our car made it back to the states. It is just a deposit to ensure the EU gets the taxes for the car in case you decide not to ship it back as part of the program.
As for the driving experience. We put over 1300 miles on our Q7 as we drove through Europe and it was pretty well broken in. Now I understand the R8 has a slightly different motor so I can not anser that question specifically, but we did also participate in Audi Drivers Day the 2nd day we awere in Ingolstadt and we chose to take the S8 out for the day on a mini tour of the area along with trying to fing the speed limiter on it.......it wasn't found at 151mph, I can say that with assurance


----------



## Turtleteeth (May 24, 2002)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

Dude, youre on the front page of the European Delivery program on Audi's website... http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
Thats awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (Turtleteeth)*

European Tourist Delivery is so fine. It's great to see Audi offer this again. IMNHO, there is nothing like taking delivery of your new "prize" at the factory and getting to drive it in Germany the way it was meant to be driven.


----------



## germancarguy77 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

have a great time, I did it with BMW and it is the best way to buy a car!


----------



## theskuh (Jul 11, 2007)

is that you guys on the audi usa website? that is too cool!


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (theskuh)*

Yes, that is my wife and I. I had no idea Audi was going to put us on their website when we did ED but it is pretty cool.
We had so much fun that I am already planning on getting my next car through ED


----------



## shanghai_da_zhong (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (k2allroad)*

When is the A5 going to be available for EuroDelivery??


----------



## crenshaw7 (8 mo ago)

sound like a great time. I hope to do it in 023


----------

